

‘1984 not instruction manual’: Thousands protest NSA spying across US - brokenparser
http://rt.com/usa/nsa-protests-july-4-700/

======
e3pi
"Thousands of protesters in over 100 US cities opted out of traditional July
4th celebrations on Thursday, instead choosing to march in nationwide protests
against the US government’s NSA spying program.

"...Major US cities taking part in the protests included New York, Washington,
Los Angeles, Chicago, Boston, Seattle, Memphis and Miami. London and Munich
also hosted demonstrations.

Seattle: I was the only one.

Discarding other festive options, I took the $8.75 ferry over and hiked in a
hurry from the terminal up to Westlake Center and made it about 12:15. The
only others in the square were grim indigents and pedestrians quickly passing
through.

What saved this 4th for me, was concurrently red blazer Kenny Wayne Gunner
busking in front of Bon Marche's SE corner intersection overlooking Westlake
Center on his turquoise Stratocaster, standing on top of his homemade amp
powered by heavy wheelchair batteries, performing his awe inspiring 9 minutes
National Anthem at least crankier and beautiful as Hendrix at Woodstock. The
sun had also broken thru and Saved the 4th, here in Seattle.

